# Pippi the Purse



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Hard to find cats that laid back..... Most cats, at least any that we've had, just aren't very open to kids...

Rick


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

This is what makes our Pippi girl so unusual and wonderful. She is just the sweetest thing. I am not a cat person, but couldn't resist that little kitten when i saw her at my brother's. She was born in March '89 and i got her in May.


----------



## LuvOllie (Jan 5, 2006)

aaawwww! a sweet kitty with a "goldens" heart!!


----------

